# A picture only the shooter can love?



## PixelRabbit (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok guys I'm curious, do you have pictures that you really like but can't explain why?  Pictures that aren't received well by the masses but you still love them? 

Post your shots that speak to you but not necessarily to the masses, they need love too!

Here is a shot I took as we drove past @100km/hr.  I can't quite tell you why I like it but I do


----------



## manaheim (Jun 26, 2012)

Most people don't get my Angel pictures, but they are among my favorites...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 26, 2012)

Ooo ! I love the texture, light on her face and dark sky!


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2012)

Great idea for a thread!  Thanks!  

Probably the main reason we took the photos in the first place is because the scene has triggered some emotion in us, but unfortunately that same feeling is not protrayed in the pic to the point that it is universally recognized.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Manaheim... I like that angel... do you have a B&W version?


----------



## Frequency (Jun 26, 2012)

Both these images fail to belong to the category mentioned because they are really fine...i think most will like them.Better luck next time


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2012)

Manaheim, I LOVE that Angel photo! But then I love taking photos in cemeteries.

I am afraid that MOST of my photos would fit nicely into this thread's theme.  
Here's the first one I came across on my Flickr page. I think the reason I especially like it is because it's the church I belong to. It was also one of my first attempts at silhouettes.


----------



## rokvi (Jun 26, 2012)

This one for me.


View attachment 12332

Its not the greatest but I love it.


----------



## Haya.H (Jun 26, 2012)

Nothing about this picture is "right" & no one likes it.... except me :meh:  


OH and ignore the big hideous watermark


----------



## KenC (Jun 26, 2012)

Back to the original post ...  This is a strange photo that works for me too because it looks like you caught them at something.  I like the way some of the heads point into the open area, and the birch (?) tree in the background does this as well.  I would crop the sides closer to the two foreground trees.  If there is less to see beyond those trees the viewer's eye will be drawn there less, and will spend more time in the center where you want it.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 26, 2012)

This didn't get much love, but I liked my crazy tree set (see flickr, for those interested)




Ymse_21 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry for the mega quote here lol You guys responded too fast for me to keep up lol



Designer said:


> Great idea for a thread!  Thanks!
> 
> Probably the main reason we took the photos in the first place is because the scene has triggered some emotion in us, but unfortunately that same feeling is not protrayed in the pic to the point that it is universally recognized.


 Thanks Designer, great thought.  I suspect a lot of the time that is the case, shots of things that are specific to our own experience that doesn't quite translate.


cgipson1 said:


> Manaheim... I like that angel... do you have a B&W version?


 Oooo Charlie, imagine the delicious textures against that sky? I love the colours in this one but what a great alternative.... Good call!


Frequency said:


> Both these images fail to belong to the category mentioned because they are really fine...i think most will like them.Better luck next time


 lol Thanks Frequency! I have some more that are kinda out there  I'll post them shortly.


sm4him said:


> Manaheim, I LOVE that Angel photo! But then I love taking photos in cemeteries.
> 
> I am afraid that MOST of my photos would fit nicely into this thread's theme.
> Here's the first one I came across on my Flickr page. I think the reason I especially like it is because it's the church I belong to. It was also one of my first attempts at silhouettes.


 I'm really close to like this one, I can see the emotional attachment  I do think that this has a lot of potential with a little cropping 


rokvi said:


> This one for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12332
> ...



Nice connection between the kids!



Haya.H said:


> View attachment 12333
> 
> Nothing about this picture is "right" & no one likes it.... except me :meh:
> 
> ...


 This is neat! Despite the technical issues I can see why you are drawn to it, cute kids 


KenC said:


> Back to the original post ...  This is a strange photo that works for me too because it looks like you caught them at something.  I like the way some of the heads point into the open area, and the birch (?) tree in the background does this as well.  I would crop the sides closer to the two foreground trees.  If there is less to see beyond those trees the viewer's eye will be drawn there less, and will spend more time in the center where you want it.


 Thanks Ken  I tried your crop and I like it! I'll post the result in a new post.


Compaq said:


> This didn't get much love, but I liked my crazy tree set (see flickr, for those interested)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous DOF, I've done similar and didn't get much love for them, not sure why.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 26, 2012)

Ken, here is the crop, it does make a big difference! It is definitely still "weird" but there is something about it....


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 26, 2012)

Frequency, do these qualify?  Neither were well received.... even on Facebook "gasp!"





This one is my absolute fav. but some "get it" but many don't.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 26, 2012)

...the infamous gun photo. Both "shooters" love this one 






I love this one. I like that colors are opposite of where they should be.


----------



## DorkSterr (Jun 26, 2012)

6/24/2012 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 26, 2012)

DSC_0321 by franklinrabon, on Flickr

I always fancied this one, but it was the least well received of the set by the band that 'commissioned' them.


----------



## Markw (Jun 26, 2012)

This is Sam.  Me and my photographer Aunt have matching gnomes that we take on all of our excursions.  We take their photo in everyplace we bring them to track their journeys.  

Mark


----------



## Compaq (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's another one no one liked, but that I really like. Very old shot.




Weird flower by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## JG_Coleman (Jun 26, 2012)

This is one of those shots that doesn't make anybody "oooh and ahhh".  It's certainly not a "portfolio" shot and doesn't really have any artistic or commercial value.  But I suppose I just enjoy the perspective and the juxtaposition of old and new...



I took one of my good friends out during a landscape shoot at Kent Falls in Western Connecticut.  He only shoots with pinhole cameras and you can see him here setting up his homemade camera to get a shot of a large quartz boulder with the waterfall in the background.  It was tough wrapping my head around the fact that his exposures are routinely measured in minutes rather than seconds or fractions of a second, but I'm very much intrigued by this old-school shooting method.  The photographs it produces have a very unique feel.

Anyhow, I think there's something rather novel about using a modern D-SLR to capture a photograph of somebody taking a photograph with some of the most antiquated photographic technology out there.


----------



## Markw (Jun 26, 2012)

JG_Coleman said:


> This is one of those shots that doesn't make anybody "oooh and ahhh".  It's certainly not a "portfolio" shot and doesn't really have any artistic or commercial value.  But I suppose I just enjoy the perspective and the juxtaposition of old and new...
> 
> View attachment 12340
> 
> ...



That's awesome that he routinely shoots pinhole.  I have made roughly 4 pinhole cameras, different sizes and shapes.  It's pretty cool and definitely gives you quite a bit of satisfaction when it comes out right.  Very cool.

Mark


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2012)

... should I post my entire catalog?


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 26, 2012)

If the shot speaks to you that's what counts....I like the calmness in this shot.


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2012)

Haya.H said:


> View attachment 12333
> 
> Nothing about this picture is "right" & no one likes it.... except me :meh:
> 
> ...



I like it.  It is a moment frozen in time.  Both subjects appear to be surprised or at the least interrupted.  Yes, technically it is not so great but treasured family snaps are precious.


----------



## Frequency (Jun 26, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Frequency, do these qualify?  Neither were well received.... even on Facebook "gasp!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First class abstracts they are ...congrats... i mean sorry


----------



## Frequency (Jun 26, 2012)

No body is a complete success in this thread.....  
...and i can be an easy winner....


----------



## Haya.H (Jun 26, 2012)

Designer said:


> Haya.H said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 12333
> ...



Thank you! Yes thats exactly what it was. Maybe it's the fact that they are family, is what makes me like it so much. I love the innocence and the expressions.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 26, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Ken, here is the crop, it does make a big difference! It is definitely still "weird" but there is something about it....




Interesting!  you're getting a Mishele-like blur while the center (well, that black cow in the center) is sharp and focused.  And the blur makes the rest of the pic rather dreamy.  So THAT's Michele's secret?  She rides around in a car in her yard snapping pictures of her flowers?  And now you're doing it too?  I dunno, as a photographic technique it's a bit out there, but let's not argue with success, I guess...


----------



## snowbear (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's one of many.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 26, 2012)

I have to say that after responding to everyone I'm very glad I made this thread! It has brought out some really neat stuff that definitely needed more luuuuuv 




jowensphoto said:


> ...the infamous gun photo. Both "shooters" love this one
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one. I like that colors are opposite of where they should be.


The "shooter" shot gives me the willies.  I saw your upsidedown shot quite a while ago and it always sticks in my mind when I'm around water  I'm still trying to find my own version of it though 



DorkSterr said:


> View attachment 12337
> 6/24/2012 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Neat shot Dorksterr!



fjrabon said:


> DSC_0321 by franklinrabon, on Flickr
> 
> I always fancied this one, but it was the least well received of the set by the band that 'commissioned' them.


 Great faces in the audience 


Markw said:


> This is Sam.  Me and my photographer Aunt have matching gnomes that we take on all of our excursions.  We take their photo in everyplace we bring them to track their journeys.
> 
> Mark


 Love it! Totally random and neat 


Compaq said:


> Here's another one no one liked, but that I really like. Very old shot.
> 
> 
> Weird flower by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


 Love love love this!


JG_Coleman said:


> This is one of those shots that doesn't make anybody "oooh and ahhh".  It's certainly not a "portfolio" shot and doesn't really have any artistic or commercial value.  But I suppose I just enjoy the perspective and the juxtaposition of old and new...
> 
> View attachment 12340
> 
> ...


 Now that is way cool  I'm very intrigued by pinholes also.


unpopular said:


> ... should I post my entire catalog?


 lol meh just link it  lol


FireDiva said:


> If the shot speaks to you that's what counts....I like the calmness in this shot.


 Thanks! I couldn't put my finger on it but I think calm oddly fits somehow.  I was very caught up in the motion from the vehicle and was missing that quality.  

I agree wholeheartedly that if the shot speaks to you that's what counts sometimes and all the rest (technical/composition/rules etc...) sometimes just becomes irrelevant.


Frequency said:


> First class abstracts they are ...congrats... i mean sorry


 


Frequency said:


> No body is a complete success in this thread.....
> ...and i can be an easy winner....


 You Sir sure know how to make a girl feel good  <3
And pfffft... you forget I've creeped your Flickr many times ... you unfortunately would fail miserably in this thread 


pgriz said:


> Interesting!  you're getting a Mishele-like blur while the center (well, that black cow in the center) is sharp and focused.  And the blur makes the rest of the pic rather dreamy.  So THAT's Michele's secret?  She rides around in a car in her yard snapping pictures of her flowers?  And now you're doing it too?  I dunno, as a photographic technique it's a bit out there, but let's not argue with success, I guess...



LOL! Thanks! I shoot from the car a lot and have been messing around with panning and "rotating" around the subject but you gotta be pretty quick picking a subject because they come at ya fast lol.

I wonder what speed Mishele prefers? lol


----------



## manaheim (Jun 26, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Ooo ! I love the texture, light on her face and dark sky!



hehe... thanks.  Mary is my favorite gal of the three.  (there are two others)



cgipson1 said:


> Manaheim... I like that angel... do you have a B&W version?


 
Thanks, man.  No, there's no B/W of Mary.  That would be wrong and evil.   Dempsey is a B/W, though... 









Frequency said:


> Both these images fail to belong to the category mentioned because they are really fine...i think most will like them.Better luck next time



  Thanks, I'll try harder.



sm4him said:


> Manaheim, I LOVE that Angel photo! But then I love taking photos in cemeteries.



Thanks!  Me too!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 27, 2012)

> The "shooter" shot gives me the willies.  I saw your upsidedown shot  quite a while ago and it always sticks in my mind when I'm around water  I'm still trying to find my own version of it though ;-)



That's awesome. First time I've heard someone say they remembered something I shot


----------



## Patriot (Jun 27, 2012)

Chillin on the sidelines by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr

This is one of my favorite pictures that I've taken at the orphanage in South Korea. The kid got tired of playing and decided to sit down with his Gatorade. I don't know how others will see it, maybe as plain or not interesting but it appeals to me.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

I love my little turtle buddy I found on the road.  

Turtles!


----------



## jake337 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Jun 27, 2012)

manaheim said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Manaheim... I like that angel... do you have a B&W version?
> ...



:lmao: That cracks me up, every time I read it.  Not just wrong, not just evil. Wrong AND evil.  How dare you even suggest such a thing, Charlie!!


----------



## AlanE (Jun 27, 2012)

A couple from my red album 




Red Light by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




Red and Berried by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 28, 2012)

...and apparently:

View attachment 12522


----------



## Forkie (Jun 28, 2012)

This doesn't get much Flickr love  




Family by Forkie, on Flickr

I also like this, but it doesn't get much attention:




Sunburst by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 28, 2012)

I marked as a favorite on flickr, Forkie.


----------



## Forkie (Jun 28, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> I marked as a favorite on flickr, Forkie.



Yay!  I'll pay you later...


----------



## EMorr (Jun 28, 2012)

An older picture of mine that has too much noise and is fairly small, I'm sure I could take it again and make it better but as it one of the first photos I took it is a reminder of where I started and is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 28, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Chillin on the sidelines by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr
> 
> This is one of my favorite pictures that I've taken at the orphanage in South Korea. The kid got tired of playing and decided to sit down with his Gatorade. I don't know how others will see it, maybe as plain or not interesting but it appeals to me.



No. This is a great image.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Jun 29, 2012)

​


----------



## jake337 (Jun 29, 2012)

Beetle at iso 3200


----------



## kharp (Jun 29, 2012)

One of mine.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

My first attempt to shoot the Blue Heron that dines on my beach every evening....I've shot well over 300 since, my heart was racing just trying to stop my camera from shaking I was so darn excited....


----------



## Patriot (Jun 29, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Beetle at iso 3200


 
I like this image. Remains me of starship troopers with the giant bugs


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 10, 2012)

Uh oh, got another candidate...
I seem to have to explain this one... not many see the man, or the other man, or..... 



The Observer by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Jul 10, 2012)

Shot and developed (Fomapan 400) this last night and loved it straight away probably not everyones cup of tea


----------



## AlanE (Jul 10, 2012)

River Crossing by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------

